# ?

## tania_0181

, , ,         4,          , ,  .     ( )        ()?  4      ?

----------


## katrom

http://www.nalog.ru/rn77/taxation/taxes/imuchorg/
http://www.glavbukh.ru/hl/10674-kuda...o-organizatsii

----------


## tania_0181

> http://www.nalog.ru/rn77/taxation/taxes/imuchorg/
> http://www.glavbukh.ru/hl/10674-kuda...o-organizatsii


,    ,  -   , . 384     ,    ,  . 385              -     , . 385.2       . 
      ,             ,   01.01.2015               .      05.02.2015  24-12/009461@,          :Embarrassment:

----------


## Coreopsis

,           .                            .

----------


## Coreopsis

.  
 05.02.2015.  24-12/009461@ 

    .        ,     ,         ,   ,  . 
    1  83     (  )                ,    ,                ,   . 
  5  83    ,                  ,  ,    85 .             ,     ,      . 
    1  84    ,            ,  ,              ,     . 
                  ,              ,      ()  ,   -   ,    ,       ,      05.11.2009. N 114 ( - ). 
  8                    ,  ,    4  85 ,          ,          (  )           ,   . 
      ,           ,      30  2010. N 117 
(    117-). 
 ,    117-           ,  ,    ,                 ,           ,   , ,  ,    85 . 
 376  30      ,         ,         ,   ,  . 
    13  378.2       ,         ,   (   )           . 
 ,  386              (      ),  ,     . 
    1.2          (.     24.11.2011. N -7-11/895) (     )    ,  ,         (           ),       . 
 2  1.6     ,   ,                        ,        ,       ,          . 
                1  2015      .  ,  ,    . ,      ,      . ,            ,          .     ,          ,   1  2  375 . 
 ,      ,      .   27.02.2004 N 23-01/1/12408,  2015               .               ,            376 ,    ,         ,    . 

           01.01.2015 ,     ( )                   ,    . 
              ,      18.01.2012 -7-1/9@,             ,        ,       ,    . 
       ,       . ,     ,          . 
 ,        ,         01.01.2015   . 
         ,    ,          , , , ,            ,         . 
        ,       (  , ),     ,   78 ,                      ( )      ,   3  5  78      7  .

----------


## tania_0181

...   ,         05.02.2015  24-12/009461@,            .    ..     5  (         ) +  ,     6           .  ?

----------


## Coreopsis

> ...   ,         05.02.2015  24-12/009461@,            .    ..     5  (         ) +  ,     6           .  ?


 .             ,         ,    .




> 385.          ,        
> 
> ,      ,        ,   ,   (   )            ,     ,       ,       ,    (    ),    ()      376  ,         ,   378.2  .
> ( .    24.07.2007 N 216-,  02.11.2013 N 307-)


     .   8  2011 . N 16-15/066539@,    :



> ,      . ,     .    27.02.2004 N 23-01/1/12408 ,  ,    . ,      ,    -  . ,   ,                  ,      .     .


  1  2015 . ,     ,     ,       ,          .

----------


## tania_0181

Coreopsis,  .
        -        ,       ,      , ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Coreopsis

.

----------


## Coreopsis

> 1  2015 . ,     ,     __,       ,          .


) )

----------


## tania_0181

> .


 ,    :       ..                :Redface:

----------



----------


## Coreopsis

*tania_0181*, -         5   ,   .

----------


## tania_0181

> *tania_0181*, -         5   ,   .


  ,                :Redface:

----------


## tania_0181

> 


  ,          :Embarrassment:

----------


## Coreopsis

.     ,     .     ,   ,  ,        1  .

----------


## tania_0181

> .     ,     .     ,   ,  ,        1  .


      ?

----------


## Coreopsis

,   ,    ,    .

----------


## tania_0181

> ,   ,    ,    .


 ,          :Redface: 
  :
1.    "   () ()"      ?
2.   2 "   (  001)"   ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Coreopsis

1. 281
2. 3

----------


## tania_0181

> 1. 281
> 2. 3

----------


## Coreopsis

,      .

----------


## tania_0181

> ,      .


,   .      :Wink:

----------


## tania_0181

,     ,     :Embarrassment: 
         ,         ,       , ,     ,        ..  ,     ?  :Redface:

----------


## Coreopsis

> ?


,   )

----------


## tania_0181

> ,   )


,   ,   ,    ,    ,     :Wink:

----------


## tania_0181

!
    ,   .          ( ),   ,               ,          ,            3  2015?                  ,         ,                    ,  ?  :Embarrassment:

----------

